# Question on Ariens 'automatic traction control'



## fishinpa (Nov 17, 2005)

Howdy all...

I am a homeowner, but picked up about 10 local driveways for +5" of snow or more.

For the past 6 years I have been using a Troy-Bilt 8524 with the single joystick controls. It works great, except for the end of driveway, heavy plowed stuff.

I am thinking of buying a Pro series Ariens snow thrower for next season. The Simplicity is out because I don't trust the electric motor on the turn chute. (can't be down mid-season)

I'm pretty sure I am going to go with the Ariens Pro 28" unit but they don't seem to have the 'trigger' turning. They boast this automatic turning system, but I can't find a dang bit of info on how it works.

Can anyone enlighten me on using this setup or should I look at another model or manufacturer?


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

what about a bigger joystick model since you dont trust the electric motors? you could always look at Honda they allways make nice stuff


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow etc.*

Purchase one of Clarences impeller kits for $30 bucks
and shipping and you will not worry about the driveway
entrances or need a new blower unless it grows legs 
or get borrowed a lot.


----------



## fishinpa (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys.

The Ariens I am looking at is the upgrade I an hoping to make, as soon as I can get more info on this "automatic traction control".

Still hoping someone who is familiar with this will chime in and enilghten me on how this setup works.

-----

*Leon,* I have seen this kit and and feel confident I can make it myself from locally sourced parts, but the distance my current snow blower throws is not the issue.

I believe a 'heavier' machine with a thicker, adjustable (ground) scraping blade , with larger 'steel' auger, along with the bigger engine... is what will clear the end of driveway stuff with less effort on my part.

*I guess I should clarify that it is "biteing" into the pile and getting that first pass completed easier is untimately what I am hoping a commercial machine will do for me

BUT if I buy this one, and it is not easy to turn, I will be using just as much manual effort as before and probably should have just stayed with the old unit.*


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.abbysguide.com/snow-blower/reviews/r86.html
http://www.qwowi.com/around-the-house/tools/blowing-snow-with-the-ariens-1130-dle

A couple reviews. Sounds like the Auto traction control is functional at the very least.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*ariens snow blower*

Clarences kit is ready to attach to the impellers and you use the drilled plates as a guide for the the bolt holes. Its a lot faster and he has done all the work for you.

For $30.00 and a full refund if you are not satisfied its worth it to do because it takes many hours to set up sheet metal to work it. The local sheet metal shop is going to charge you a lot more than $30.00 for the six pieces of sheet metal alone.

Clarence has made these impeller kits for years and he is now making them for the three pount hitch snow blowers.

Your machines cutting edge is not the issue; the issue is the ice dam created by the plow trucks when they push it all back and salt at the same time.

The only way you will overcome this problem is to be out there when they plow to get rid of it as it will melt and compact on you every time.

This is what I have to do myself to eliminate any ice dams in the driveway entrances.

If they just used sand it would not be an issue but the salt is the problem.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

if part of the issue is turning I would think that the Honda would have the edge with its hydrostatic drive especially if they reverseone side when you turn like a zero turn


----------



## royster (Mar 1, 2011)

Husqvarna has the steering triggers, I like how they work, they are simple clutches for each wheel, that lets you control the power to each wheel for a gradual turn to zero turn. The hydrostatic does not affect the steering


----------

